# My training and diet log



## Jethro (Oct 8, 2020)

The coronavirus scare of 2020 got me to seriously think about my health, So sometime around March I made a commitment to get healthier, cut out the junkfood and get my bodyweight down to a normal level.

From 4 months ago up until this point I have not weighed myself nor have I weighed out my food or properly counted my calories and I have seen results from just cutting out junk food eating smaller portions and exercising often.

   I don't have a gym or much equipment so I just started by doing pushups ,planks, squats and lunges the first 2 months until I felt like I needed more weight so 2 months ago I added chinups, filled a backback with bricks for my pushups, squats and lunges started doing bench dips and shoulder presses off the ground and started sprints once a week and I am seeing good results with that.

   My apartment gym should be opening up within the month hopefully so I can transition into heavier weights but for now my training split is 6 days a week.
   Upper, lower, upper, lower, sprints, stationary bike, rest on the 7th day. 
   My upper body and lower body workouts last until I can get all my exercises in usually 2 hours, I recently added an hour on the stepper on upper and lower body days so its 3 hours total on those days.
  On sprint day I go to an empty parking lot down the street which is about 100 meters long with lamp post spaced out evenly throughout.      
   Sprint to the first then walk back, sprint to the second walk back, on and on until I hit the full 100 meters then do a couple more short sprints, it last around 45 minutes total, day 6 I just do an hour on the stationary bike, day 7 rest

    I need to know my weight so I can dial in my caloric intake so I am ready to buy a scale. My diet is roughly 40%carbs 40% protein and 20% fats, mostly I eat beef, broccoli, sweet potato, cheddar cheese and peanuts, I may buy a food scale and start weighing my food to to get everything dialed in correctly. I eat 3 meals a day and snack on some beef and cheese and peanuts at night. I drink 40g of whey protein post workout. I only drink water, coffee with creamer, or unsweet tea.

    I'm on prescribed test cyp at 100mg a week. That puts my total test at around 800, I naturally had very low testosterone levels and didn't find out until 2 years ago. I don't plan on going any higher than that.
   So I guess I will post updates monthly with stats and any changes in my diet and exercise routine.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 10, 2020)

I will be following. Definitely push this and make big changes


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2020)

Update.
Picked up a scale and a little food scale. I am 241. I knew it wasn't going to be pretty because I've been eating at or a little below maintenance and eyeballing my meals. I was a 38 at the waist before, now I'm a 36 so I know I look better than when I started.
I'm going to keep my workout the same as above for the rest of the week but I'm going to straighten out my diet starting tomorrow. I'm going to switch to a keto type diet and shoot for 500 calories below maintenance and see how that goes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 11, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Update.
> Picked up a scale and a little food scale. I am 241. I knew it wasn't going to be pretty because I've been eating at or a little below maintenance and eyeballing my meals. I was a 38 at the waist before, now I'm a 36 so I know I look better than when I started.
> I'm going to keep my workout the same as above for the rest of the week but I'm going to straighten out my diet starting tomorrow. I'm going to switch to a keto type diet and shoot for 500 calories below maintenance and see how that goes.



Do you know how many calories you have been eating recently? Definitely move down slowly. When you write "keto type diet" do you mean higher protein with fats? What will a typical keto style daily meal plan look like for you?


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2020)

I was assuming I was 230 lbs so I was eating around 2600 calories a day. The keto type of diet im going to use is cut almost all carbs eat high protein med low fat and drop my total calories to like 2300. Im going to try only beef and eggs. This morning I had 3 whole eggs and 4 oz of steak. Im going to eat that 4 times a day and still drink my protein shake intra/ post workout. On 7th day, rest day I will have some carbs.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2020)

I think I'm still going to keep some carbs in my diet throughout the week. I still have a bag of potato's, sweet potato's some blackberry's,  razzberry's and spinach in the fridge I don't want to waste.
   After I thought about what I said about going on a keto type diet I remembered what happened last time I tried it. I lost weight fast but I was beat down and tired and could not sustain it for long. 
   I think I will stick to just keeping my calories around 2600 but actually get an accurate number this time because I have a scale now. 
   I agree with you I should not cut the calories to low.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2020)

So on upperbody day it consist of chin-ups full bodyweight. Wide Grip Pullups, I am up to 3 of them full bodyweight but I use a chair to assist to get to 10-15 per set. 
   For chest I put on the backpack I weighed it at 25 pounds and put my feet up on the chair and do some wide grip pushups.
   For triceps I do bench dips between 2 chairs  and some close grip push ups. 
   For shoulders I kneel off the chair and put my hands on the ground and get a weird type of shoulder/ incline pushup type exercise. 
  I do that 2 times per week because I'm not really maxing out any lifts other than the pull ups and I'm still seeing weekly progress on those lifts. Oh yeah and I do an hour of carido on this little stepper thing with the stretch bands. Its not to hard on my joints and I get a good sweat going.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2020)

Nutrition log for today and will probably stay like this daily.
1st meal 4 oz of steak 3 eggs
postworkout shake 2 scoops of gold star weigh mixed with 8 oz of milk
2nd meal 4 oz of steak  3 eggs
3th meal 4oz of chicken breast 1 cup of spinach 
4th meal 40z of chicken breast 1 cup of spinach
That puts me at about 1800 calories and 204 grams of protein so that gives me 1000 calorie deficit.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2020)

I just wanna point out I know most here are way more experienced at lifting and nutrition and that I mean no disrespect posting routines like this. I'm just trying to explain my reasoning for choosing it. After I post my lower body workout tomorrow ill just update once a month. I'm planning on making the long haul and getting to 10% body fat even though it may take me a whole year. I just got excited today with my new scales and all that.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2020)

I ended up snacking on 2 oz cheddar cheese and 2 oz of peanuts last night probably which shrunk my deficit to 500. 
So today is just my simple leg day basically just 3 sets of 30 squats with the 25 pounds in my backpack but holding and shoulder pressing a 20 weight with every squat. My shoulders burned out at 20 last workout so I just held it still for the last 10 squats. Today I will see if I can all 30. 
I'm up to 3 sets of 15 lunges on each leg will see if I can do more today. I do them slow with a good stretch and and try to put all the weight on my front leg on the press up.
I also do kettle ball swings with 25 lb 3 sets of 30. Weighted oblique extension 3 sets of 30 on each side.Bicep curls the 25 lbs try for 3 sets of 12. Ill do some leg raises 3 sets of 30. Finish up with situps holding the 25 lb then dropping it and getting some with no weight. I do the sit ups on upper body day too.
So because of my lack of equipment I added some upper body stuff on leg day. I found a good deal on some 40 lb dumbbells at Wal-Mart yesterday I'm going to go get them if they didn't sell out yet. They have been sold out of weights since march after they closed down the gym. Gyms have reopened since then but the weights never got restocked up until recently.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2020)

So I guess I have been more focused on recomp than cutting or bulking.  I don't want to run or jog everyday because my high weight will put too much impact on my joints and injure them and I'm not truly bulking because I'm not lifting heavy enough weights or eating enough calories to get good growth. I'm basically just eating slightly below maintenance and doing bodyweight exercises daily just enough to strengthen them up and preserve the muscle.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2020)

I held the 2 20lb dumbbells doing my lunges with the backpack could only get 10 reps per leg. Going to weight the backpack down with something heavier like a chain see if I can get it 50 lbs. I also used the 2 20 lb dumbells and shoulder pressed them with the squats with the backpack on. My shoulders burned out at 10 then i held them in front of me to finish the 30 squats. 3 sets of those. Got a strong burn in my core.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 13, 2020)

Food log for today
1st meal 4 oz of steak 5 oz of potato
postworkout shake 50 grams of whey with 8 oz of milk
2nd meal 4 oz of steak 3 whole eggs
3rd meal 4oz of chicken 1 cup of spinach
4th meal 2 quails with raddish in soup
5th meal 2 quails with radish in soup
That puts me at about 2058 calories and 238 grams of protein.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 14, 2020)

I would stick to your original goal and don't change it. You need to be driven to one goal. When you sway from that goal it's never as effective. A very common example is when people want to cut and they start losing fat but they don't want to feel flat or lose any size so they start adding in calories so they look bigger. 

From everything you have posted your goal should be to get your body fat as low as possible. If you are training hard and consuming adequate protein most of your muscle will stay put. If you haven't been consistent recently you could even grow muscle. But the number 1 goal should be get your body fat down whilst maintaining muscle and don't worry about (confuse things) anything else. If you try and grow in the future the leaner you start at the better your results will be but forget about that and just think about losing body fat for now (1 goal at a time).

Eat what you can stay consistent with but if you are training hard I think you should be starting on more than just 2000 cals per day. Also if you are going to do keto do it but don't be adding in carbs here and there as it will be nowhere as effective. You will use your fat as energy in keto. If you start adding in carbs here and there your energy levels will probably suffer (be all over the place). So I would personally recommend keto or a little bit of carbs with each meal and lower your fats so you have balanced macros but are still in a deficit (just not a 1000 cal one).


----------



## Jethro (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks Elvia1023. I will take that advice.  I'll probably stick with a little carbs with every meal for now and keep up the hard training and not go under 2000 cal.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 21, 2020)

I had another solid workout this week, Weighed my backpack at 65 pounds and wore it for the squats lunges and pushups. I think after this month I'm going to drop this routine and get a gym membership if my apartment gym is not open by then. It was closed for repairs.
 The only back exercise I have been getting is chin ups and wide grip pullups and I'm not getting hardly any shoulder's in either. So when I get access to a gym I will start a bodypart split routine.
Today is stationary bike for 10 miles and I am not feeling it. Yesterdays sprints went good, I have been lucky the whole month it hasn't rained on sprint day. Tomorrow is a much needed rest day.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2020)

Here are some pics. 2 flexing and sucking in and 2 not. I was 241 in my introduction picture 3 weeks ago, now I am 235. It looks like 2 pictures might end up being sideways. I would fix it but Im sure how to do it. My apologies.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2020)

My apartment gym is opening by the end of the month. There's a couple of machines and a large assortment of dumbbells from what I saw peeking in from outside. 
I don't think I'm going to wear the 65 lb backpack for squats again. It pulled my neck the wrong way and gave me headaches the past 2 days. 
I did manage to get 3 sets of 30 on squats and 3 sets of 11 on lunges yesterday. 
I did 4 sets of 20 pushups. 2 sets of 15 incline push ups. 3 sets of 15 bench dips. 2 sets of 15 close grip push ups. 6 * 6 chin ups. 3 sets of 15 wide grip pull ups assisted with a chair for reps. 2 sets of 20 shoulder presses with some 20 lb dumbbells for fun and 2 sets of 20 sit ups. 1 hour on the stepper, not a real stepper, you don't really step up you just kind of move your feet up and down but after an hour I was covered in sweat.  
  I haven't logged my diet the past 4 days I just  keep the portions small make sure I get 30 grams of protein each meal , some carbs , the only fats im getting are from nuts, using mct ,olive oil or butter to cook with and fish oil , I drink 50 grams of whey intra workout and 50 grams before bed. I try to get close to my maintenance calories but to never go over. I'd say about 2600 cal on average. 
I upped my test to 200 mg test cyp a week. After I run out of that next week I'm switching to test e which from my understanding is similar.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 26, 2020)

Today is the first day in 2 months I broke my routine.
 It was supposed to be my lower day.  Squats ,lunges, kettle ball swings and some arms. 
My neck is just too sore for me to get motivated. 
I worked out really hard the past 2 weeks by adding more weight and more exercises the point of overtraining.
The way the weighted backpack pulled back on my neck during squats is what jerked my neck out of place 2 days ago. 
My new routine will be circuit training with high intensity. I will go for a quick jog to warm up then pick 3 or 4 exercise per session and cycle through them with little rest for an hour straight.
 I had a personal trainer a couple of years ago that ran me through a couple of these sessions so I remember enough to create my own. I think I will see better fat loss with this type of training as well.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 31, 2020)

My neck is better now.
 Yesterday and today I walked about an hour after breakfast and did a light fullbody workout afterwards.
 I will start the new work routine on Monday. 
I lowered my total calories to 2100 and am seeing a more gradual decrease in weight.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 2, 2020)

Here is my new routine. Today was Back and Biceps, tomorrow chest and triceps, Wednesday legs, repeat, rest on Sunday. I ditched the circuit training idea.
I don't know if it was the change in my routine, the winter kicking in or the time change but my motivation tanked last week. 
I ate more than usual, it was still clean food and gained a pound, up to 236.  But I probably needed the rest and extra calories and feel like I gained some muscle. My main proteins are chicken breast and beef followed by eggs and tuna fish. I still snack at night so my 2100 usually turns to 2500 2600 by the time I actually fall asleep.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 12, 2020)

I took 2 weeks off from trying to follow a diet and exercise schedule, I didn't do any of this on intentionally I just fell off for a bit. 

I did manage to get in 2 or 3 good workouts each week, back,bicep, rest chest,tricept, rest rest repeat. I didn't do any legs or carido, only a 1 hour walk a couple days.

On the workout days I ate massive calories, like 10 Power Crunch bars 100 grams of almond butter with honey and 2 whey drinks with milk on top of a meal of steak and eggs. I think about 3500 calories every day. 

My weight increased back up to 247 as of yesterday. 

Chest/Tri. wide grip incline pushups 5 sets of 20,  wide grip regular pushups 5 sets of 20,  close grip push ups 3 sets of 15,  bench dips 5 sets of 20, skull crushers 5 sets of 20, tricep kickbacks 5 sets of 20, overhead tricept extension with a band 3 sets of 15. my dumbell exercise were done with 25 lb dumbells because its all I have at the moment. 

Back/ Bi, wide grip pull ups full body weigh 247lb 4/4/4/4/3, wide grip pull ups with a chair under my feet for an assist, 5 sets of 20, bent over rows with dumbells 5 sets of 20, reverse flys 5 sets of 20 with 20 lbs, standing dumbell curls 5 sets of 20 both arms at the same time.

Diet is cleaner now because I ate all the protein bars and almond butter and I don't plan on buying anymore because I will eat too many in one sitting. 

I will do an update in 2 weeks, that should give me time to get back on track.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 12, 2020)

On chest day I also do 5 sets of 20 dumbbell flys with 25 lbs.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 13, 2020)

I made a mistake in my chest/tri set/rep list. Some of those sets were for 3 and not 5. I know this because today I did 5 sets of 20 on everything and am struggling to make through all the exercises. That's just too much. All I have left are close grip pushups and tricep kickbacks and I'm just doing 3 sets to failure because I doubt I can even get 15 at this point. Its taken me about an hour and a half so far.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 29, 2020)

I did poorly on diet the past several weeks, the past 5 days specifically. I ate 4000+cal for the past 5 days, I was traveling for Thanksgiving and I really just enjoyed all the homecooked food from the family and the many times we ate out at restaurants and fast food.
 I did manage to get 3 solid workouts this week.  Mon:Back/biceps/triceps Tues, Burpees and front and lateral raises, Wed Chest/Tricepts/Biceps. 
I weigh 257 currently I know I gained some muscle but it was a real dirty gain and goes against my objective of losing fat. But on the upside with bodyweight exercises it adds weight to my lifts.


----------



## Jethro (May 16, 2021)

Hey bros, forgive me for the sparse postings. Just a brief update. My new split is 6 days a week I go to the fitness trail at the park with a mile track with diffrent workout stations. Body weight training day 1,2,4,5 sprints days 3 and 6. Rest on 7. I looked way fatter and whiter then than now. I got a tan and slimmed down. I need to post a new picture because I have made good improvements.


----------



## Jethro (May 17, 2021)

Sprint day is leg day. I warm up with lunges, high knees,  buttkicks and then do sprints for 15 or 20 min. On rest day I may hit something I'm lagging in or a light workout, nothing heavy. Day 1 is mostly incline pushups, dips, regular pushups, and wall pushups, like leaning against a wall. I also do hanging rows ,body curls and some neutral grip pull ups. Day 2 is mostly wide grip pull ups, neutral grip pullups ,hanging rows, with some pushups to keep me pumped in between the stations along the trail. Day 4 and 5 is repeat of 1 and 2.  Ill do 3 or 4 laps and hit a set of everything every lap. 15 and up rep range is my target. Ill superset 2 sets of dips with a set of set of hanging rows with no break and end up with 30 reps on dips and 15 hanging rows.


----------

